# Can Bucephalandra grow emersed(out of water)? particular Lamandau Mini Red



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Yes it can. Bucephalandra are naturally found growing emersed. You can grow them emersed yourself, but I believe they need to be kept moist so they don't dry out, which would require retaining a high humidity enclosure or a set-up that would frequently spray the plants.

But do know that emersed grown Buce do not have all the nice coloration that you typically see in pictures of submersed Buce. Emersed Buce generally get dull green and don't have all the red/blue/etc. that you see in submersed grown pics. Those sparkly specks aren't usually there either on emersed grown Buce.


----------



## SpaceLord (Feb 29, 2016)

WaterLife said:


> Yes it can. Bucephalandra are naturally found growing emersed. You can grow them emersed yourself, but I believe they need to be kept moist so they don't dry out, which would require retaining a high humidity enclosure or a set-up that would frequently spray the plants.
> 
> But do know that emersed grown Buce do not have all the nice coloration that you typically see in pictures of submersed Buce. Emersed Buce generally get dull green and don't have all the red/blue/etc. that you see in submersed grown pics. Those sparkly specks aren't usually there either on emersed grown Buce.



Emersed form of the plant usually will go faster right just look ugly? 
Buce so rare and expensive, I think its easier to grow it fast in an immersed outdoor terrarium then cut and placed in fish tank. 

That is my theory.


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

I don't have first hand experience growing it emersed, but I believe most plants do grow faster emersed. However, Buce is still a slow grower regardless.
Not sure if your intentions are to grow and sell, or just to grow out Buce faster for your own scaping desires.

If it is to grow and sell, I very much doubt it would be worth the time and effort. Sure you may make some money, but if profit was the goal, other plants might prove more profitable. Importers can get harvested emersed Buce clumps for a lot cheaper. Besides, some people don't like to buy emersed grown Buce as they don't want to go through the hassle of the transition phase to submersed growth.

If you don't have much to spend on Buce and you just want to grow it faster emersed to have more of it to plant with, you could do that I guess. But again, the emersed growth does not look nearly as nice as submersed. 

Buce is getting pretty common now and is very affordable (many Buce variants costing just as much or even cheaper than Anubias and Java Ferns), at least in the U.S.. If you have some extra money, it may just be better to spend a little more for the larger amount you want rather than take a long time to grow it out. You can even buy nice sized emersed clumps for good prices.


----------



## nel (Jan 23, 2016)

I grow them emersed for some time to let them attach to rock/wood more quickly, some leaves won't be so colourful, but it's not so bad.


----------



## SpaceLord (Feb 29, 2016)

nel said:


> I grow them emersed for some time to let them attach to rock/wood more quickly, some leaves won't be so colourful, but it's not so bad.


When you place them back in the aquarium, do the colors come back eventually? Perhaps on new leaves when grown back underwater?


----------



## nel (Jan 23, 2016)

Only on the new leaves, it's a good method only for attaching, building plant mass, not for the looks.


----------



## SpaceLord (Feb 29, 2016)

WaterLife said:


> I don't have first hand experience growing it emersed, but I believe most plants do grow faster emersed. However, Buce is still a slow grower regardless.
> Not sure if your intentions are to grow and sell, or just to grow out Buce faster for your own scaping desires.
> 
> If it is to grow and sell, I very much doubt it would be worth the time and effort. Sure you may make some money, but if profit was the goal, other plants might prove more profitable. Importers can get harvested emersed Buce clumps for a lot cheaper. Besides, some people don't like to buy emersed grown Buce as they don't want to go through the hassle of the transition phase to submersed growth.
> ...


What is the most profitable aquarium plant to grow? You said there are better ones to grow than Buce

Are you saying that Buce will go faster emersed than in water however still slow compared to other plants or are you saying that it will not make a difference if emersed or in water? 

Thanks.


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Yeah, Buce likely grows faster emersed, but it is still categorized as a slow grower compared to most plants.

Not sure what plants are most profitable, but pretty much most plants would grow much faster than Buce, and so, you would have more to sell, even if each individual plant/cutting is worth less. For example, even most of the basic cheap plants (common Rotala, Ludwigia, Bacopa, etc) that are worth only 50 cents a stem, or $3 a bunch (5+ stems), those that grow much faster than Buce, would mean more amount to sell and more often, which would bring in more profit compared to the selling slow growers like Buce. Maybe back in the day when Buce was new to the hobby and super expensive, then it might have been worthwhile to grow it for selling. Right now, Buce prices are similar to Anubias and Java Fern.

In my experience, Cryptocoryne, Java Fern, and even Anubias (slightly) grow faster than Buce.

Emersed grown Buce is often sold cheaper than submersed grown. The transition from emersed leaves to submersed leaves isn't as pretty and quick as you may think.


----------



## SpaceLord (Feb 29, 2016)

WaterLife said:


> Yeah, Buce likely grows faster emersed, but it is still categorized as a slow grower compared to most plants.
> 
> Not sure what plants are most profitable, but pretty much most plants would grow much faster than Buce, and so, you would have more to sell, even if each individual plant/cutting is worth less. For example, even most of the basic cheap plants (common Rotala, Ludwigia, Bacopa, etc) that are worth only 50 cents a stem, or $3 a bunch (5+ stems), those that grow much faster than Buce, would mean more amount to sell and more often, which would bring in more profit compared to the selling slow growers like Buce. Maybe back in the day when Buce was new to the hobby and super expensive, then it might have been worthwhile to grow it for selling. Right now, Buce prices are similar to Anubias and Java Fern.
> 
> ...


May I ask where you see these price drops in Buce? I checked Petco, Petsmart and a local neighborhood fish farm as well as online from Thatfishplace.com and liveAquaria.com. 
The people there have never even heard of this plant. In fact, the first I heard of it is when I was asking around for a exotic plant for my aquarium on this forum. 

I would love to know where you find this plant available and inexpensive so I can buy some? The only people who seem to have this are a few select members on this forum as a few sellers on Ebay who sell for like $15 for a small piece. 

Thanks.


----------



## nel (Jan 23, 2016)

Don't know how it look in USA, but in Poland few months ago even simplest buce species was horribly expensive. But now some anubias species can be more pricey. Of course there're some types of buce that are expensive even now, but for example anubias pinto, or some odd bolbitis species usually cost more. Of course non of this can be bought in petshops, only from forums, allegro (eBay like polish site).


----------



## Akaliman (Jul 28, 2014)

hi guys,
buce is native in borneo, Indonesia.
I found the following from instagram @Aquatic_world
it says they ship worldwide


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

SpaceLord said:


> May I ask where you see these price drops in Buce? I checked Petco, Petsmart and a local neighborhood fish farm as well as online from Thatfishplace.com and liveAquaria.com.
> The people there have never even heard of this plant. In fact, the first I heard of it is when I was asking around for a exotic plant for my aquarium on this forum.
> 
> I would love to know where you find this plant available and inexpensive so I can buy some? The only people who seem to have this are a few select members on this forum as a few sellers on Ebay who sell for like $15 for a small piece.
> ...


Buce importers have dropped prices tremendously. Import legally or illegally the plants are really cheap and sellers are flipping them and making good profit from what I see. shhhh...I get my buces for a $1(probably just killed my sales) a rhizome at least 7 leaves
shipping is pricey but doesn't make much of a dent


----------



## SpaceLord (Feb 29, 2016)

StrungOut said:


> shhhh...I get my buces for a $1(probably just killed my sales) a rhizome at least 7 leaves
> shipping is pricey but doesn't make much of a dent



Hook me up brother. Where can I get the $1 Buce rhizome? :grin2:

Thanks.


----------

